# Type 2's do we need to inform the DVLA?



## Carina1962 (Dec 19, 2009)

Do you have to inform the DVLA if you are a Type 2 diabetic?  At the moment I am diet/excercise only but will know in Jan if this is sufficient or whether i need medication.


----------



## am64 (Dec 19, 2009)

not unless you on insulin x


----------



## Tezzz (Dec 19, 2009)

The official answer can be found at: *http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Motoring/DriverLicensing/MedicalRulesForDrivers/DG_10030957*


----------



## am64 (Dec 19, 2009)

brightontez said:


> The official answer can be found at: *http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Motoring/DriverLicensing/MedicalRulesForDrivers/DG_10030957*



thanks tez i couldnt be bothered to find it!


----------



## Tezzz (Dec 19, 2009)

am64 said:


> thanks tez i couldnt be bothered to find it!



I had to tell the DVLA I was diet controlled because of my bus entitlements. And again when I went onto Metformin..... Bl**dy paperwork.

I would personally advise drivers of telling the DVLA even if they are controlled by diet only. The reason is my car insurance company wanted a letter from the DVLA after I told them. A DVLA letter was received and forwarded so the insurance company is now happy.


----------



## ladyengineer (Dec 29, 2009)

I had to check this recently as the question came up when renewing car insurance. I contacted the DVLNI (Northen Ireland) (http://www.dvlni.gov.uk/drivers/medical_diabetes_epilepsy.htm) and they confirmed that I didn't need to notify them unless I was on insulin. 
The Insurance Broker just asked that I wrote to them that it was not notifiable.


----------



## am64 (Dec 29, 2009)

ladyengineer said:


> I had to check this recently as the question came up when renewing car insurance. I contacted the DVLNI (Northen Ireland) (http://www.dvlni.gov.uk/drivers/medical_diabetes_epilepsy.htm) and they confirmed that I didn't need to notify them unless I was on insulin.
> The Insurance Broker just asked that I wrote to them that it was not notifiable.



welcome lady engineer !


----------



## Duncan1959 (Jan 1, 2010)

*Learning?*

This seems to be a bit of a grey area, my wife is type 2 and is learning to drive
( when she feels able) , she has already got some nerve damage in her feet, 
when does it get to the stage when it would no longer be possible, or lawful, for her to continue?


----------



## Copepod (Jan 1, 2010)

The key points, copied from http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Motoring/DriverLicensing/MedicalRulesForDrivers/DG_10030957 : 

"What you need to tell us about
By law you must tell us if any of the following apply:
- you need treatment with insulin 
- you need laser treatment to both eyes, or in the remaining eye if you have sight in one eye only 
- you have problems with vision in both eyes, or in the remaining eye if you have sight in one eye only. (By law, you must be able to read, with glasses or contact lenses if necessary, a car number plate in good light at 20.5 metres (67 feet) or 20 metres (65 feet) where narrower characters (50mm wide) are displayed) 
- you develop any problems with the circulation, or sensation in your legs or feet which makes it necessary for you to drive certain types of vehicles only, for example, automatic vehicles or vehicles with a hand operated accelerator or brake. This must be shown on your driving licence 
- you suffer more than one episode of disabling hypoglycaemia (low blood sugar) within 12 months, or if you or your carer feels that you are at high risk of developing disabling hypoglycaemia 
- you develop impaired awareness of hypoglycaemia 
- you suffer disabling hypoglycaemia at the wheel 
- an existing medical condition gets worse or you develop any other condition that may affect your safe driving
- In the interests of road safety, you must be sure that you can safely control a motor vehicle at all times."


----------



## Duncan1959 (Jan 1, 2010)

*Road  Safety*

Thanx for the clarification, as to your point on road safety i'm not sure as my 
wife seems to think she is driving a challenger tank rather than a citreon berlingo most of the time, which is terrifying for passengers ( me without dual controls) But I'm working on it.

I'm not getting at women drivers by the way as I think they are just as guilty as men of speeding, road rage etc. in my opinion anyway, they were not always
like that, sorry ladies, but that's the way it looks to me now.


----------



## Copepod (Jan 2, 2010)

Duncan, please note, it's not MY point about road safety, it's what the DVLA says at the URL I gave above. I also drive a Citreon Berlingo because it can carry all the kit we need for camping, adventure racing etc. One thing to make sure your wife understands is that the car being that bit higher means (a) she can see more and (b) the vehicle can be seen from further away - particularly useful for finding in a regular car park, although not in a field of orienteering / AR cars, as so many have Berlingos / Kangoos / Doblos.
However, regardless of diabetes, some people, regardless of sex, just don't want to learn to drive - my partner being one of them! He's perfectly capable, but refuses to work for a full licence. No point forcing someone if they really don't want to.


----------

